# 3D Programm



## Knoppers (17. Juli 2007)

hi

ich bin auf der suche nach einem kostengünstigen 3d modellierungsprogramm. leider kenne ich mich hiermit noch nicht allzu gut aus.

gestaltungsobjekte sollen raumschiffe, raumstationen, hightech waffen, planeten ect sein. auch gute (saubere) texturen und eine hohe qualität sind mir wichtig. animationen wären auch gut, aber das ist fürs erste nicht notwendig. das hauptkriterium ist der preis.es muss nicht das beste sein aber auch kein müll.

Gruß Knoppers


----------



## hancobln (17. Juli 2007)

Am Kostengünstigsten dürfte Blender sein, wenn du die Einarbeitung mit englischer Bedienungsoberfläche nicht scheust.


----------



## Knoppers (17. Juli 2007)

gutgut

aber woher bekomme ich ein ausführliches tutorial? gibts hier auf tutorials.de vill ein paar links? ohne tut nützt mir blender auch nich viel


----------



## Erks (17. Juli 2007)

Du suchst ein kostengünstiges Programm
Dann schau mal hier vorbei:

http://www.turbosquid.com/gmax


----------



## Mark (17. Juli 2007)

Hi Knoppers!

Herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de 
Bitte achte bzgl. Deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung auf die Netiquette. Danke.

@Blender-Tutorials: ...schau doch einfach mal bei Blender vorbei?! ...da lassen sich etliche Tutorials erblicken...

Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Knoppers (17. Juli 2007)

Ist die Kleinschreibung hier unerwünscht?


----------



## Mark (17. Juli 2007)

Knoppers hat gesagt.:


> Ist die Kleinschreibung hier unerwünscht?


*g* der Kasten über der Texteingabe-Box beim Antworten ist echt zu übersehen?! 


> Bitte achte auf eine korrekte Grammatik und Rechtschreibung (inkl. Groß-/      Kleinschreibung) und eine sinnvolle, klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort. Mehr      dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette.




Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Maik (17. Juli 2007)

Knoppers hat gesagt.:


> Ist die Kleinschreibung hier unerwünscht?


Ja. Und hier das Zitat aus der Netiquette:



> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.


----------

